# Schmerzen rechte Schulter



## TiniTurbine (18. Mai 2011)

Liebe Bikerinnen,

nachdem ich bei der Suchfunktion nicht so wirklich fündig geworden bin, hoffe ich mal auf euer fachfrauliches Wissen in allen Lebenslagen . 

Folgendes: Seit einiger Zeit habe ich Probleme beim Biken mit meiner rechten Schulter. Das ist so wie ne derbe Verspannung und tritt auf, nachdem ich so ca. ne Stunde im Sattel saß. Ich trage in 90% der Fahrten keinen Rucksack.

Es ist nur rechts und es ist sehr unangenehm, also wie ein übler Verspannungsschmerz. Nach dem biken unter der Dusche lässt es dann nach (--> Wärme), aber je häufiger ich fahre, desto länger bleibt der Schmerz auch danach noch bestehen.

Ich vermute, dass es am ehesten von einer verkrampften Haltung oder Fehlstellung beim fahren kommt (warum aber nur rechts??). Vielleicht ziehe ich die rechte Schulter ein bisschen hoch - kann aber nur minimal sein, ich habe Bikepartner gebeten darauf zu achten, das sehe ganz normal und entspannt aus, wenn ich fahre, so die Antwort....... Ich versuche darauf zu achten und bewusst locker zu lassen, aber das geht natürlich nicht die ganze Fahrt über, weil man abgelenkt ist. Vielleicht ziehe ich die Schulter unbewusst hoch. Wenn das der Grund ist, was könnte ich dagegen tun?
Eine Verkürzung des Vorbaus hat leider noch keine Verbesserung gebracht.... Ich hab auch so ergonomische Griffe.

Vielleicht hat ja eine von euch ein ähnliches Problem (gehabt) und konnte es lösen oder jmd hat Tipps auf Lager, wie ich das abstellen könnte. Es nervt. Längere Touren sind ein Graus.


----------



## JarJarBings (18. Mai 2011)

Was machst Du denn beruflich? Sitzt Du viel am PC?
Bist Du Rechtshänder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiniTurbine (18. Mai 2011)

Jep, beides. Sitze im grunde täglich mindestens 7h am PC und bin Rechtshänderin. Hatte aber zuvor nie Probleme mit der Schulter und mache auch 2x pro Woche Krafttraining für Rumpf, Schulter, Arme, Bauch und Beine....um die ganze Sitzerei etwas prophylaktisch abzufedern.


----------



## JarJarBings (18. Mai 2011)

Ja, aber wenn du rechts viel am PC mit der Maus machst, hast du von daher schon eine deutliche rechtsseitige Belastung, die beim Biken dann einfach mehr rauskommt. 
Ich hab das Problem auch, obwohl ich nur zuhause zum Spass am Rechner sitze, aber das reicht auch schon. 
Geh mal zum Physiotherapeut Deines Vertrauens, vielleicht kann der was lösen und damit ist es schon getan.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo Tini,

deutet alles aufs RSI-Syndrom hin:
http://www.gesundheit.de/krankheite...n-der-hand/rsi-syndrom-mausarm-durch-computer

Ich hatte auch rechtsseitige Schulterschmerzen und bin damit zum Physio gerannt. Grund ist oft eine Disbalance/einseitige Körperbelastung. Beobachte es mal selber...Dein rechter Arm sollte angespannter/gestresster sein, als Dein linker...

Bei mir war die Lösung recht einfach. Ich habe die Maus auf die linke Seite gepackt und wechsel jetzt regelmässig. Nach ca. einer Woche hatte ich es raus und war mit links genauso schnell und die Probleme sind fort.

Gruß
Sven

p.s.: schöne Schulterentspannung: nehme Dir einen Gummiklotz im Studio oder zuhause (ca. 50 x 50) und lege Dich rücklings so rauf, daß Deine Schultern seitlich runter hängen...geht zur Not auch mit dem Pezzi/Togu-Ball. Du wirst es merken. Das tut unglaublich gut.
Das hilft zusätzlich, das Schultergelenk zu entspannen.

p.p.s.: "Altdeutsch"-Rückenschwimmen hilft auch: Weite und langsame Schulterrotation im Wasser....Arme weit geöffnet...quasi Brustschwimmen umgedreht.


----------



## TiniTurbine (18. Mai 2011)

@JarJar + Sven:

Danke für die Hinweise und Tipps! 
Ich wäre da nie drauf gekommen, klingt aber logisch. Allerdings stellen sich die Schmerzen nur beim radln ein (und danach noch ne WEile). Wenn ich am rechner sitze hab ich die Probleme gar nicht.
War das bei dir auch so Sven?
werde es mal beobachten....


----------



## 4mate (18. Mai 2011)

Kann auch von einem blockierten/verschobenen Halswirbel kommen.
Orthopäde (wenn er  zu den wenigen gehört, die 'selber Hand anlegen'...) und oder Chiropraktiker wären meine ersten Anlaufstellen.

Hast Du auch ab und an einseitige Kopfschmerzen?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Mai 2011)

Hey Tini,

bei mir war es ein permanenter Schmerz bzw. eine Anspannung. Dazu kam allerdings auch, daß ich nachts geknirscht habe und eine Beisschiene trage.

Ich bin allerdings auch ein sehr unruhiger Geist und brauche immer ein Ventil. Seitdem ich mit dem Pezziball trainiere, mal ruhige Minuten in den Tagesablauf einbaue und 2wöchentlich zum Physio gehe, (Zahnärzte können Dir das noch verschreiben) gehts mir immer besser.

Früher habe ich Yoga gemacht und autogenes Training...das hat mir auch sehr geholfen. Musst mal schauen, was Dir so liegt...

VG
Sven


----------



## mossoma (18. Mai 2011)

Hi,

eventuell Kalkablagerungen in der Schulter.  Röntgen bereits gemacht?

Bei mir war es jedenfalls so.

Tom


----------



## TiniTurbine (18. Mai 2011)

Kalkablagerungen? Halswirbel?

Also mir wird klar, dass die Ursachen der vielseitig sein können, aber da es nur rechts ist und nur beim Radfahren als Verspannungsschmerz auftritt würde ich das mit den Kalkablagerungen ausschließen.

Kopfschmerzen hab ich keine (außer nach zuviel Bier )

Und ich denke, dass mit den Halswirbeln würde sich ebenfalls auch bei anderen Aktivitäten auswirken. Ich schwimme viel und mach Krafttraining, wie gesagt. Ich denke, bei der Gelegenheit könnte das sich ja dann auch bemerkbar machen - kommt aber wie gesagt nur nach dem biken und danach. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, als ob ich meine Schulter beim Radfahren hochziehe...also wie ne antrainierte Fehlstellung. 
Aber trotzdem danke für die Hinweise, ich verfolg das mal....

Yoga is ne super Idee...wollt ich eh schon lange ausprobieren.


----------



## mossoma (18. Mai 2011)

ich hatte die Schmerzen auch nur beim Radfahren.
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiniTurbine (18. Mai 2011)

mossoma schrieb:


> ich hatte die Schmerzen auch nur beim Radfahren.
> tom



Mhm, ok. Und was hast du dagegen unternommen?


----------



## mossoma (18. Mai 2011)

Schulterambulanz, Röntgen, Infiltrieren und dann Physiotherapie.

Perfekt alles wieder ok.

Kalkablagerungen können jedoch in Intervallen von 2-5 Jahren wieder auftreten und kein Arzt weiss woher und warum der Kalk sich da ablagert.


Tom


----------



## Chrige (18. Mai 2011)

Ich würde dir auch den Rat geben, die Maus mal auf links zu wechseln. Ich habe das gleiche Problem, nur dass bei mir die Verspannungen schon länger da sind und inzwischen auch ständig.
Die Maus habe ich nun seit einiger Zeit links und es geht mir viel besser. Ich muss wahrscheinlich trotzdem mal zu einem Phisio, um es ganz rauszubringen, aber bei dir könnte es schon nützen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Mai 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ich würde dir auch den Rat geben, die Maus mal auf links zu wechseln. Ich habe das gleiche Problem, nur dass bei mir die Verspannungen schon länger da sind und inzwischen auch ständig.
> Die Maus habe ich nun seit einiger Zeit links und es geht mir viel besser. Ich muss wahrscheinlich trotzdem mal zu einem Phisio, um es ganz rauszubringen, aber bei dir könnte es schon nützen.



Den Tip habe ich oben schon gegeben...bei mir haben sich dadurch eine Menge Verspannungen in Luft aufgelöst. Mir ist ein Rätsel, warum es immer noch so schwierig ist, eine Physio vom Hausarzt verschrieben zu bekommen. Das Beste ist daher, sich einen vernünftigen ganzheitlichen Zahnarzt zu suchen, der relativ unbegrenzt verschreiben kann. (Kiefergelenk > Fehlstellung > Nacken > Wirbelsäule > Hüfte > Knie..hängt alles miteinander zusammen)


----------



## soundfreak (4. Juni 2021)

Ebenfalls rechtshändler + tägl. 8h pc arbeit trifft auch bei mir zu. Und das nun schon 20 jahre. Bis jetzt 0 probleme in schulter. Tipp mit Maus auf andere seite ist etwas schwer umzusetzen, da ich cad zeichne.

seit einigen tagen schmerzt (so ein stechender schmerz) die rechte schulter, wenn ich den Arm in bestimmten winkeln bewege/anhebe/ausstrecke.

Direkt während dem biken in der normalen bikehaltung merke ich noch nichts.  Nach etwas ruppigeren trails sind schmerzen jedoch entsprechend größer.

Irgendwelche Tipps?  Evt. auch Tipps zu Dehnungsübungen, welche Euch besonders gut getan haben ..? 

Weg zum Physio wäre wohl der nächste Schritt ...


----------



## Stucka (4. Juni 2021)

Ich laboriere seit Wochen an einer hartnäckigen Schleimbeutelentzündung in der Schulter herum. Starke Schmerzen und Bewegungsbeeinträchtigungen bei bestimmten Bewegungen, vor allem seitwärts hoch oder über Kopf. Erst Therapie mit 1x Cortison, entzündungshemmende Medikamente, Physiotherapie. Erst leichte Besserung. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich in beiden Schultern  Impingementsyndrom habe und die rechte Schulter schon operiert werden musste (nach Bikecrash Abriss Supra-und Infraspinatus). Letzte Woche dann bei ganz leichtem Aufwärmen stechender Schmerz in der linken Schulter, die seit Wochen zickt. Ab in die Klinik, Röntgen, Ultraschall. Diagnose (MRT steht noch aus): Teilabriss Supraspinatus. Ursache Impingement, Hochstand Schulterkopf, deshalb verstärktes Reiben der Sehnen im Knochenkanal, deshalb "Ausdünnung" der Sehnen und Reizung. Na Mahlzeit. Nächste Woche nochmal Vorstellung beim Chef himself und Beratung, ob OP oder konservativ. Biken und Rennradfahren geht erstaunlich gut, trotz der Schläge auf den Lenker. In der Früh kaum Bewegung möglich, nachts Schmerzen. So ein Mist. Die OP damals hat mich auch durch wochenlange Reha sportlich für lange Monate aus dem Verkehr genommen. Hat 1 Jahr gedauert, bis es sich so angefühlt hat, wie vorher. Kraft und Beweglichkeit kehrte gaaaanz langsam zurück. Hab echt keine Lust auf den ganzen Mist, sollte sich die Diagnose verfestigen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (4. Juni 2021)

Wow, einen Fred aus dem LO von 2011 hochgezogen.


----------



## Mausoline (4. Juni 2021)

Wenn ich das gewußt hätte, dass es den hier gibt, hätt ich vor Wochen auch reinschreiben können 



soundfreak schrieb:


> Ebenfalls rechtshändler + tägl. 8h pc arbeit trifft auch bei mir zu. Und das nun schon 20 jahre. Bis jetzt 0 probleme in schulter. Tipp mit Maus auf andere seite ist etwas schwer umzusetzen, da ich cad zeichne.
> 
> seit einigen tagen schmerzt (so ein stechender schmerz) die rechte schulter, wenn ich den Arm in bestimmten winkeln bewege/anhebe/ausstrecke.
> 
> ...



Vermutlich wegen mehrerer Umstände, konnte ich vor Wochen den rechten Arm gar nicht mehr bewegen, in keine Richtung. Schmerzen waren saustark. Ich zeichne auch CAD seit zig Jahren 
Ich bin gleich zum Osteopath, der schickte mich zum Orthopäden, von dem hab ich dann KG-Rezept erhalten (der Rest lohnt nicht zum Erwähnen) Weiteres machte und mach ich selber: Retterspitz Umschläge noch und nöcher, nix machen, Entspannung, Ruhe gegen die Entzündung. Für den betonierten Schulter/Nackenbereich dann KG Lockerungen, Faszien, einfache Übungen, Osteopathie zur weiteren Unterstützung und Yoga @ home

Ach ja  im Unterforum "Fitness und Training - rund um den Biker" gibts bestimmt noch mehr Tipps.


----------



## soundfreak (4. Juni 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wenn ich das gewußt hätte, dass es den hier gibt, hätt ich vor Wochen auch reinschreiben können



SuFunktion machts möglich  😈😉

Danke für Deinen Erfahrungsbericht! 

@Stucka - alles Gute!


----------

